# Invitation to new music



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

In this forum there is a sub-forum called "Today's Composers" You probably have been there. Some of you even participate there. But many of you don't and that's why I would like to call your attention to it.

A few of us participate there showing our music and looking for comments, critics, help improving and such.
I would like to make it a more popular part of this forum. I think it deserves.

We appreciate much the time you use to hear our music and give us some feedback.
May be some discussion about some aspects of our music, on how to improve, or even only if you like or dislike.
Every one could have something to say, maybe.
For us it is important to have feedback of what we do. And you can help!

Thank you for your time. Don't feel obligated. It's just an invitation.

If you missed it here is the link: http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


----------

